# Hypothyroid and IBS-D



## EnviroChick (Jul 18, 2011)

I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism at 20 after gained 30 pounds in about 3 months and sleeping for 13+ hours a day. I have been on Synthroid for 3 years now, slowly having to up my dose about once every 9 months. At the very same time in my life, I was also diagnosed with IBS-D (within a week of eachother). I have read numerous times that usually hypothyroidism causes C but nope! I think the hypo slowed my insides down because before I started the synthroid, I would only have 2-4 D episodes a month. After starting it, it was constant, daily. I don't know why I am hypothyroid, I read that Hashimoto's is the most common cause. Most women in my family have hypothyroidism too, but none know why (all of them got it after having children though, I am the only one that got it so young and don't have a child). I have also read that if you have one autoimmune disease you have a higher risk of another.I also have had numerous blood tests to test for antibodies and whatnot, but I never heard anything bad about my results from my doctor, so I would assume they were good. I have had 2 Celiacs blood tests, 1 was negative, the other is still going through and I'm assuming it too is negative. I don't quite understand my situation and it seems that both my GP and GI have never seen someone like me before, so i have to tell them what I have learnt. I stil suffer from D at least once a week, with all my Imodium popping and anti-spasmodics. "The time of the month" is always the worst.I want to know if anyone else has anything like me? And if so, what do you do and how do you cope? What type of hypothyroidism do you have and what IBS has stricken you? My thyroid levels are now stable, but I'm still tired and gain weight very easily.


----------

